# Oil Pan Drain Plug Removal Tool



## wdean (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a 2008 City Golf (Canada) with a 2 liter engine. The oil pan drain plug looks like it needs a Torx inset bit tool to remove it to drain the oil. Can anyone please tell me the required Torx bit it needs; is it a T40, T45, T47 or T50? I really don't want to buy a whole set of Torx bits this size to figure out the one I need.
Thnaks for your help!!


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Oil Pan Drain Plug Removal Tool (wdean)*

you are probably looking at the wrong bolt. Try again.


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pan Drain Plug Removal Tool (wdean)*

I'm also surprised it's not a hex head bolt. In the event it was somehow switched out for a Torx, you can buy an inexpensive ring of plastic Torx keys at the auto parts store. That way you can check to see exactly what size bit you need. Handy to have when you're buying random large bits that aren't in typical Torx sets.
Be sure it's a Torx, too. IIRC the transmission drain plug is a triple-square/XZN security socket, so _maybe_ you have something similar on your oil pan drain plug. Triple-square screws are scattered throughout VWs, and they superficially resemble Torx or spline drive.


----------



## wdean (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pan Drain Plug Removal Tool (Mike VR6)*

No, I do have the right bolt. I was surprised as well that the drain plug is not a hex bolt but apparently a lot of Golf's & Jetta's brought into Canada with the 2 liter engine have this type of oil pan drain plug. Why that is no one knows. A couple guys I talked thought maybe VW wants us to bring the car into the dealer for oil changes!??
I may have to trial and eror Torx bist.
Thanks for your comment!
Warren


----------



## wdean (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pan Drain Plug Removal Tool (IrregularApocalypse)*

Your suggestion about getting a plastic set of Torx keys to "test" the size needed is a good one and will save me some $$$
Thanks


----------



## StevenPirre (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pan Drain Plug Removal Tool (wdean)*

spray the plug with lubricant and push gum into there see what it looks like when it comes out!


----------

